# Waxing question should I heat twice?



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys so i have been snowboarding for about 6 years and started to wax my own boards after 2 years of riding. I got the whole waxing process down to getting a board cleanly hot waxed in 15 minutes. As the season rolls around here in nj i decided to wax my board tonight for the trip i will be taking this saturday. I have been doing some urban stuff and backyard jibbing so i figured i would need a good wax. As i was spreading it all out i was wondering if there would be any advantage to letting the wax dry and instead of scraping it, heat it up again. I know everyone has their own things they do when it comes to waxing their snowboards so i was just wondering if it will make any difference or is not worth spending the time to do. any other little waxing tips or tricks that you have would be appreciated also! Thanks!


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

are you asking whether you can wax, wait for it dry, then heat it up and take it off rather than scraping?? I'm not really sure what you're asking.

the reason you hot wax is to open the pores in the board up so it will accept the wax. once it cools the pores close up taking wax with it. whatever wax is left is useless so you scrape it off. if you try and heat it up a second time and scrape while hot this will pull all the wax off your board. this is called hot scraping and very effective in cleaning old wax. i like to hot scrape a couple times a year to pull all the dirt, old wax, and crap out of the board. just make sure to wax after hot scraping to protect your base.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

hey sorry so I guess what I am asking is if I hot wax it so the pores open up and take in wax then I let it dry, would it be beneficial to heat up the dry wax left on top to try and get more wax in the pores of the board or would the pores not absorb any more wax?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I would rather have the board stay heated for twice as long then to wait for it to cool and heat it again. That way the heat and the wax have a better chance at soaking completely into the board.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

If I have time, I actually run the iron on the board twice. first to spread, let the wax cool, then rewarm it again. For some reason, some wax brands flake a bit if I do this, idk why


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the wax doesn't care how many times you heat it


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

mtmgiants said:


> hey sorry so I guess what I am asking is if I hot wax it so the pores open up and take in wax then I let it dry, would it be beneficial to heat up the dry wax left on top to try and get more wax in the pores of the board or would the pores not absorb any more wax?



that's how i like to do it. most people will say the board will not absorb any more wax, but i don't think that's the case. i like to wax, wait 30 minutes, re-wax, wait 30 minutes then scrape. this gives the board twice as much time to absorb wax and also you're less like to miss a spot if you do it twice.


----------

